# Silverstone Raven RV01 cooling performance??



## mos187 (Jan 16, 2010)

Looking to upgrade my case, and had an eye on the Silverstone Raven RV01, would do you guys think?? cooling wise does the 90 degree mobo installation help, currently ive got a 5850 CF setup and had some fan issues with on the cards that ive been thorough in an earlier thread, so iam also planning on replacing my busted 5850 with a 5870 for CF on the Raven RV01, and need to make sure it will handle/cool the cards.
appreciate your help guys...


----------



## Cold Storm (Jan 16, 2010)

The Raven is a good case, but when i was looking between that and the Raven RV02, I went with the Rv02.. I'm so glad that I went that way. I say look at the reveiw of both the RV01 and RV02, via Tweaktown. The review gave me the reason to pick between the two..

Don't get me wrong, The RV01 is a great case, But I'm so shocked that With the 3-180mm fans at the bottom, blowing at 100cfm, it's just quite... I now only hear the Clocks in the room at night, instead of my system it self due to fans being over 30dbs..


----------



## MRCL (Jan 16, 2010)

mos187 said:


> Looking to upgrade my case, and had an eye on the Silverstone Raven RV01, would do you guys think?? cooling wise does the 90 degree mobo installation help, currently ive got a 5850 CF setup and had some fan issues with on the cards that ive been thorough in an earlier thread, so iam also planning on replacing *my busted 5850 *with a 5870 for CF on the Raven RV01, and need to make sure it will handle/cool the cards.
> appreciate your help guys...




I just have to ask. How did that happen?


----------



## Fourstaff (Jan 16, 2010)

MRCL, sounds like you have company


----------



## MRCL (Jan 16, 2010)

Fourstaff said:


> MRCL, sounds like you have company



Thats why I want to know


----------



## mos187 (Jan 16, 2010)

MRCL said:


> I just have to ask. How did that happen?



i don't know what happened, got the card, worked fine once i got it and when the second one came and installed it everything was working fine until the fan on the first card started making some weird unstable noises and load temps would reach (90c-95c), ran GPU-z and noticed the max RPM when on 100% fan speed is 3900rpm-4050rpm while the second card reached up to 4800rpm on 100% fan speed and was much cooler on load, and whats more strange is that when ever a 3D application/Game is running the fan on the card starts to make these noises and the fan rpm would drop to 3200RPM on 100% fan speed and artifacts start to appear all over the screen, did alot of tweaking to figure out the problem but didn't work, so currently iam on a single 5850...


----------



## mos187 (Jan 16, 2010)

ohh yeah iam sorry about your loss (5850) read that on another thread, how you holding up..


----------



## MRCL (Jan 16, 2010)

mos187 said:


> ohh yeah iam sorry about your loss (5850) read that on another thread, how you holding up..



Well at least your card died without external influence


----------



## mos187 (Jan 16, 2010)

Siverstone Raven RV01??


----------



## mos187 (Jan 17, 2010)

need some details on the Raven RV01, and cooling wise how would it perform against the Antec 1200/902??


----------

